

4chan's nemesis: thenicestplaceontheinter.net - shloime
http://thenicestplaceontheinter.net/

======
PnuklOEvolu
I'm good enough, I'm smart enough and by gosh! people like me!

------
snogglethorpe
silly fluff, but in a good way...

